# Looking for an online game



## Geroy (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been wanting to play some DnD lately, and I am not near the people I normally play with, so I am going to try resorting to online play. I have never played a game online before, although there are plenty of online table game programs and it seems to be growing in popularity. If there is a spot open in any online game I have a microphone as well as vent / TS, and I would be willing to adapt to whatever programs are required


----------



## VirgoBushin (Jun 25, 2009)

*I'd like to join. I've been having bad luck joining on the usual sites I do on-line gaming at too.*

*I've played D&D since I met my fiance almost 6 years ago and have loved it since day 1.*

*Though I was taught 1st and 2nd editions first, I quickly learned 3rd and am thinking about learning 4th.*

*Get back to me here or via PM. Look forward to hearing from you. Feel free to ask me more questions if you wish.*

*~Natalie*


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 26, 2009)

It would help to indicate what specific game or games you're looking to join (3.0 D&D, 3.5 D&D, 4e D&D, etc.), and whether you're looking to play or GM/DM.

It also helps to check the message boards for whatever form of online RPGing you're looking into; for instance, if you're looking into play-by-post, you would check around EN World's Talking the Talk and Playing the Game forums, or the appropriate forum at WotC's website (I don't remember their PbP forum's name).  If looking for a game over OpenRPG, it would be best to check the OpenRPG website's forum for Players & Game Masters.  If looking for a game over MapTools, WebRPG, or something else, then check around their own forums.

If you're looking for a real-time game, rather than play-by-post, then it's also important to note what days/times you're available for game sessions.

For reference, though I don't know what you're actually looking for or when, I have an opening in my weekly Monday-night OpenRPG campaign of 3.5 D&D, For More Than Glory, and one or two openings in my weekly Sunday-night campaign of 3.5 D&D, Fall of the 14th Kingdom.  I'm also sort of looking for another Shadowrun 3e player for my SR3 game on every other Saturday through OpenRPG.  But that game's less consistent and runs earlier, around 4 pm Pacific, whereas the others run around 6:30 pm Pacific.


----------

